# Golden Laced Wyndotte breeders



## JR FARM (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

They're not the worst quality I've seen. The lacing could be better. And the one has a single comb, as opposed to a rose. I have heard some breeders breed in single combs into their lines due to homozygous rose combs being linked to infertility. I haven't researched enough to see how much evidence there is behind that though.

Single combs are common in hatchery wyandottes too.

It depends on what your goals are for these birds. They may make okay breeders, but it depends on your goals.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Beautiful birds! Anything about them?


----------



## JR FARM (Sep 12, 2021)

They are about 4 months old I plan on breeding them


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

JR FARM said:


> They are about 4 months old I plan on breeding them


Well good luck! Are you breeding towards SOP? Or dojng something fun with these?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

JR FARM said:


> They are about 4 months old I plan on breeding them


Wow, hope everything goes well breeding!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

JR FARM said:


> View attachment 42546


Very pretty birds. How old?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

JR FARM said:


> View attachment 42546


Ship them now.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

They are too adorable together


----------

